# Where can I get a good beer in Goulburn?



## r055c0 (18/6/13)

Hi All,

I'm heading up to Gouburn NSW this week / weekend for work and was wondering if anyone could reccomend an establishment were a bloke can find a decent beer (preferably coupled with decent grub but clearly the beer is the most important factor). I see they have a brewery which I'll be checking out but there isn't a lot of info on the net about it (at least not that I could find in the limited time I had free). 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, cheers!


----------



## KingKong (18/6/13)

Dunno about a brewery. Its a fairly old school semi rural inland town. Most pubs have the stock standard beers on tap. The Astor on the end of the main street has a good feed. Craft beer is limited to bottled. The workers club has fat yak on tap, but meals there are pretty standard bistro stuff.


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/13)

Love to see the barmans face when you ask if he's got anything fancy on tap hehe


----------



## KingKong (18/6/13)

"Fancy... yeah mate , we have superdry on tap"


----------



## yum beer (18/6/13)

Theres a few beer snobs in Goulburn, they drink Carlton Dry.
Theres an American mob that run 2 restaurants, one at each end of town...whats their name...ah yes, McDonalds.

By some beer before you go would be my suggestion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/13)

Your going to Goulburn in winter......Antarctica is warmer this time. Coldest place on earth. Been a long time since I worked therr but winter scarred me for life


----------



## r055c0 (19/6/13)

You fellas aren't exactly filling me with confidence...


----------



## Weizguy (19/6/13)

I have been to the Brewery in Goulburn. Not too bad, but I was warned off going there after dark.

That warning came from a bloke from Crookwell, a township to the north, FWIW.

It's been a while and I don't recall anything hoppy, but there was an unhopped dark ale which got it's bitterness from the roast character.

From the site - Open Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays from 10am. Other times for appointment. Enjoy tours, tastings and lunch. Dinner by appointment. Taste the real ales, brewed in the time honoured traditional way, with top fermentation in open-top vessels.

The Brewery also advertises accom and open fireplaces, so it could be a good option?

Maybe visit the tripadvisor site first?

Good luck. Not my first choice to work in Goulburn. Maybe an evening trip to the Wig and Pen, and get up early and drive back to work?

You may benefit from a few phone calls to the Gouldburn pubs in this list. Gee, I'm helpful today.


----------



## chewy (19/6/13)

You could try the goulburn brewery. That's where I'd start...


----------



## Rurik (19/6/13)

I love the Goulburn brewery, but it is not a place to go if your expecting the "Brewery Experience (TM)." Nor is it a particularly good beer drinking experience but what they have is OK. You are not allowed to look at the brew house but you can spend a bit of time looking through the place. I would skip on the accommodation. Do do the trip into Canberra for the Wig at some point though.


----------



## r055c0 (24/6/13)

I managed to find an hour free and had a look at the brewery, really interesting. It was built in 1833 and the entire process from malting to bottling was done on premises. The building itself is really pretty and some of the old bits and pieces were interesting to look at. The 3 beers were interesting, he's trying to brew them true to the original recipe (although he is unable to use the original yeast or the original equipment) and the tastes are pretty good. He has no idea what hops are in the beer as they are just the ones grown on site, and I didn't ask him about the malt. He seemed like a nice old chap and was more than willing to chat but I ran out of time and had to head back to the airport. I would definitely go back for another look, he tells me Friday nights the malting room is full of musos playing all the greatest hits from Aussie bush and traditional Irish music (I looked for the top 10 in the ARIA list but didn't see anything) but if you can get past that I imagine it would be a nice place to enjoy a couple of brews.


----------

